# Frozen at start up



## gmacer (Jul 19, 2008)

Last night I went to use my MacBook with Os X 10.4.11 and it was frozen so I restarted it and during the restart process the gray screen went to the blue osx screen and then just kept running, you can hear the hd spinning then stopping. This morning my wife started it and noticed the same thing, she let it run and when I checked an hour later it was working but would have the colorful pinwheel running very frequently. I downloaded DiskWizzard after reading about it. I ran the program but once again it froze. I restarted the computer and now it gets stuck in the gray opening window with the apple and the circle thing. I have let it run for an hour hoping it would come up but nothing has happened. I have tried the apple, option, P, R, thing but that hasn't worked. I also tried to run the startup disk and ran the test but it came up with nothing. I love my mac and don't know what I am going to do. It is two hours to the nearest store and I know that it will cost a bunch to have them look, being a teacher I can't really afford this.
Please help


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

This is probably due to a bad startup item or login item. Boot the Macbook into safemode and remove all startup items in the startup item folders and go into accounts and remove all login items. Reboot normally.

Follow this article for booting into safemode http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1455

Here are the locations of startup and login items

Click on the Apple Menu> System Preferences> Accounts (select account logged in as)>Login Items (to view the login items I believe you have click on the house in the accounts preference pane)


In Finder Move the contents of these files to the trash:

Library/StartupItems

System/Library/StartupItems

User/Library/StartupItems (If there)

Periodically check these locations for startup items and remove them, you do not need to have startup items or login items.


----------

